# Sound and navigation



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

i use an iPhone 7 and I cannot get the native Uber partner app to have sound. When using google maps I can barely hear it even with phone sound at max and maps on loud

Any suggestions


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Try doing a complete uninstall and then reinstall. But to do the complete uninstall, you need to do this: Got to Iphone Settings, General, Storage and ICloud usage and then Storage/Manual Storage. Find the app and delete it there. You'll notice the app size and then a good 50mb or so of data. This way you will delete all the data. Just "X"ing out the icon does not remove everything as I learned when having the latest problem with the app. This finally fixed my issue. You will be prompted to set certain things like Allow Notifications again, but this is the best chance to resolve it without doing the dreaded Wipe my Iphone! Good luck.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Not sure if this will help, but I'll tell you about my device anyhow. Even though all the settings appeared to be correct, I could not get it to play through the vehicle system. But then I could hear directions if I happened to be on a phone call. So then I had that light bulb moment and discovered that the only time that I can hear directions through the vehicle system is when I have it set on bluetooth.

So in order to have music and directions too, I began using iHeart radio and playing it through the bluetooth.


----------



## BadBryD (Dec 3, 2016)

Crazy! I have the same issue but I'm on Android. And now they're rolling out that super big brother monitoring system that involves the gyroscope and accelerometer. Well how am I to know exactly where the building is to pick up/drop off if I can't hear and now I can't grab my phone to zoom in without potentially being assumed that I'm texting and driving... Fun times. Time to rig the gyroscope/accelerometer


----------



## Driving DC Metro (Dec 2, 2016)

When traveling on Uber-X rides I often receive 'new' requests in the form of a banner or pop-up on the top of my screen.

The issue is that the new requests come in silent, and I am missing them. I miss them because, no sheet, I'm actually focused on the moving traffic in front of me however it feels like I really should have my nose in my phone and safety be damned!

I of course also enjoy all the common Uber-backlash after dropping my client: Missed opportunity to remain active; reduced driver statistics; loss of revenue from incentives and of course The Orange Banner of Shame!

Can you tell me how to change my settings such that the new request actually makes a noise?


----------



## BadBryD (Dec 3, 2016)

Best I've found so far is this Logitech Bluetooth adapter. It goes in the aux port and your phone or any phone can sync with a button click. That keeps my phone making all its tones still. I've found it still makes the new ride alert both outside and through the speakers which is odd but hey, I'll take it. Haha. It was like $20 on Amazon. I did a bit of wire cutting and soldering to hardwire it to a USB cord Instead and now I plug it into a 4 USB charger. It works great.


----------



## Driving DC Metro (Dec 2, 2016)

BadBryD said:


> Best I've found so far is this Logitech Bluetooth adapter. It goes in the aux port and your phone or any phone can sync with a button click. That keeps my phone making all its tones still. I've found it still makes the new ride alert both outside and through the speakers which is odd but hey, I'll take it. Haha. It was like $20 on Amazon. I did a bit of wire cutting and soldering to hardwire it to a USB cord Instead and now I plug it into a 4 USB charger. It works great.


Thank you, I am taking a slightly different approach will let U know if it makes a difference! I deleted the APP on cloud and reinstalled. I then poked around in settings and noticed the FLASH setting for new requests and enabled that. I tried to go online and a message popped up saying "[Hey Dumba$$] never miss a trip request again, turn push notifications on" and enabled that.

No spending, No Welding, No time invested - cheers!


----------

